# Car bomb attack, Stockholm Sweden



## old medic (11 Dec 2010)

One man dead after blasts in Sweden
Mia Shanley and Ilze Filks, Reuters · Saturday, Dec. 11, 2010
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/dead+after+blasts+Sweden/3964028/story.html



> STOCKHOLM — Two blasts rocked the centre of Stockholm on Saturday in a possible attack inspired by Sweden’s presence in Afghanistan, killing the bomber and wounding two other people, police and media said.
> 
> Swedish news agency TT said that 10 minutes before the first blast, when a car exploded near a busy shopping street, it received an email with threats over the Swedish presence in Afghanistan and over a years-old case of caricatures of the Prophet Mohammad by a Swedish artist.
> 
> ...









One dead after suicide bombing in Stockholm
Published: 11 Dec 10 21:37 CET 
Updated: 12 Dec 10 01:24 CET
http://www.thelocal.se/30776/20101211/



> Two nearly simultaneous explosions rocked central Stockholm on Saturday evening, killing one person and injuring two others in what is believed to be a suicide attack.
> 
> The fatal blast occurred just minutes after a car exploded on another nearby street sending two people to hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (12 Dec 2010)

> Man sprängde sig själv i Stockholm
> Publicerad: 11 december 2010, 21.35. Senast ändrad: 11 december 2010, 23.41
> 2010-12-11 21:35:35
> 
> ...






Rough Translation : 

Man blew himself up in Stockholm

Published: December 11, 2010, 21:35. Last modified: December 11, 2010, 23:41
2010-12-11 21:35:35

A man blew himself up in the middle of the Christmas rush in central Stockholm. There were two explosions a few minutes apart in the city. A car at the intersection of Olof Palme Street and Queen Street began to burn vigorously. Shortly thereafter, an second bang on Bryggargatan.

The first explosion was heard 16:49. A car was in flames on Olof Palme street, right on Queen Street that was full of people holiday shopping. A few minutes later, at 17 o'clock, a loud bang was heard from Bryggargatan at the corner of Queen Street. One man remained lifeless in the snow.

SvD's photographer Magnus Hjalmarson-Neideman came to Bryggargatan at 17:05 and saw the man lying on his back outside the store Scorett. A Drainpipe that sat on the wall of the shop was broken in the snow and there was soot on the wall where it sat. Beside the man was a red backpack. According to Aftonbladet, the man wore six interconnected pipe bombs. Only one exploded.

A Police bomb team was sent later to the site, and large parts of Stockholm city was sealed off.

Stockholm police told TT that the man who died in appears to have blasted himself.

About ten minutes before the explosions an email arrived at TT, which also was addressed to the Security Service. The sender appealed to "Sweden and the Swedish people". He referred to the Swedish silence on Lars Vilks paintings, the Swedish soldiers in Afghanistan and wrote: "Now is your children, daughters and sisters die same as our brothers and sisters and children are dying."

- Our actions will speak for themselves. As long as you do not stop your war against Islam and degrading to the Prophet and your stupid support for the pig Vilks, the man said to TT.

He calls on all Muslims in Sweden to "stop suck up and humiliate you." He ends the message with an invitation to "all the mujahideen in Europe and Sweden":

- It's time to turn to, wait no longer. Come up with whatever you are although it is a knife and I know you have more than one knife to come by. Fear not, fear not a prison, do not fear death.................

article continues.... but with nothing that isn't already above, and I'm slow at reading Swedish (so I'll stop here) ;D


----------



## old medic (12 Dec 2010)

Video of the attack. Appears that someone had a cell phone running.   You can see the "poof" down the street. 
looks like a small cloud of gas, but nothing else. 

http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8265883.ab

(link has an ad before the video plays)


----------



## old medic (12 Dec 2010)

Stockholm suicide blast a terror attack: police

Published: 12 Dec 10 10:18 CET
http://www.thelocal.se/30782/20101212/



> A spokesperson for Swedish security service Säpo labeled as a terror crime the suicide attack that shook central Stockholm on Saturday evening, leaving one person dead and wounding two others.
> 
> At a Sunday morning press conference, Säpo said it had taken over the investigation into the nearly simultaneous bombings from the Stockholm police. The investigation will be overseen by chief prosecutor Tomas Linstrand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Journeyman (12 Dec 2010)

Informed opinions are tenuous when based solely on several news reports (these posts, plus some others online), however a couple of things jumped out.

For various reasons (predominantly "loose lips sink ships"), al Qaeda has been having problems keeping any sort of terrorist "cells" operating in developed Western countries recently. Acknowledging security forces successes, AQ has recently called for individuals to carry out attacks, without anyone else providing support or training.

The tactics used in Stockholm seem pretty much a copy-cat of Faisal Shahzad's SUV/propane tanks attack on Times Square on 1 May 2010 (except Shahzad screwed up _less_, and didn't blow his own guts out   ). The techniques are easily found on the internet, with both attacks being pretty inconsequential because of the chosen method's inherent shortcomings.


If this _is_ al Qaeda's way ahead, the bad news is "lone wolf" attackers are potentially more difficult to intercept (hence AQ calling for more of these). The good news is though, that without any competent training or support, the results could continue to be just as minimal.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Dec 2010)

In a way, FAILING their final PC works to our benefit.   ;D


----------



## old medic (12 Dec 2010)

Islamist site identifies Stockholm bomber

Published: 12 Dec 10 23:20 CET 
http://www.thelocal.se/30796/20101212/



> An Islamist website on Sunday identified the bomber behind Saturday's attacks in the Swedish capital Stockholm as Taymour Abdel Wahab and published a photograph it said was him.
> 
> "It is our brother, mujahid Taymour Abdel Wahab, who carried out the martyrdom operation in Stockholm," said the website Shumukh al-Islam, which published a photograph of a man in dark glasses and Western clothes.
> 
> ...




Bomber believed to be former sports student
Published: 12 Dec 10 14:52 CET
http://www.thelocal.se/30788/20101212/



> Saturday’s suicide attack in Stockholm is believed to have been carried out by a 29-year-old man from the town of Tranås in southern Sweden.
> 
> The man was the registered owner of the car that blew up minutes before the suicide attack. He is reported to have worked on the street corner on which he died, carrying a sign advertising a local fish-and-chip restaurant, according to newspaper Expressen.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (12 Dec 2010)

Terror attack 'could have killed hundreds'
Published: 12 Dec 10 15:54 CET 
http://www.thelocal.se/30790/20101212/


> Saturday's suicide bomb attack in Stockholm could have resulted in many casualties if it had been carried out correctly, a terrorism expert told news agency TT on Sunday.
> 
> “If they were bombs meant to produce shrapnel and there had been a lot of people in the area it could have killed tens to hundreds of people, and injuring many as well,” said säger Bo Janzon, who has spent 39 years with the Swedish Defence Research Agency (Totalförsvarets forskningsinstitut – FOI).
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (8 Mar 2011)

http://www.winnipegsun.com/news/world/2011/03/08/17533156.html

Man arrested over Stockholm bombing
By Michael Holden, Reuters
08 March 2011



> LONDON - Scottish police said on Tuesday they had arrested a foreign national under anti-terrorism powers in connection with the botched suicide bombing in Stockholm last December.
> 
> Taymour Abdulwahab, a Swedish national of Middle Eastern descent, was killed in an attempted attack on downtown Stockholm after a bomb belt he was wearing went off prematurely.
> 
> ...


----------

